# Clear creek



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone know when they are going to do their spring stocking this year I know they used to stock it in the fall but they have canceled doing the fall and are switching to spring just don't know the dates 
d using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest, I wish they wouldn't post the stocking dates. If the posted stockings happen to coincide with a fisherman's planned day to fish, it makes it tough since every yahoo that wants to be a fisherman shows up and crowds the place. They should secretly stock all lakes and rivers.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually your talking about the lake stocking of rainbows, Clear Creek gets a 1 time a year stocking in the Fall of advanced yearling ( ~8-9") brown trout

Salmonid


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

I hear you but salmonid they quit stocking it in the fall this year I talked to the DNR in the fall they said they where going to do a spring stocking and that was going to be it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

They said they where discontinuing the fall stocking program 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Lakes & ponds are stocked w/10  13 rainbows somewhere between mid- March and mid-May. The dates for that should be posted on the ODNRs website pretty soon, if not already. 
The Mad River, Clear Fork of the Mohican & Clear Creek are stocked w/6  9 browns in the fall, those dates are not posted.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it really worthwhile to stock trout in Ohio? Don't they all die when the weather gets warm?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Wish It Was You, They still stock the creek in the fall, there has been discussion on stopping the stocking because the large majority of the fish die in the summer but that has not happend. Right now the DNR is doing a trout study so the stocking will remain exactly the same for the next few years so they can see what the survival and growth rates are.

The lake gets one spring stocking.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

you totally right i was wrong idk why they said diffrent i went out and had a amazing time out their today


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work man! I'm going to make a trip down there soon. Did you tip an ice jig with wax worms?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wish, I know I fished with you at the Milton spillway before I figured you were from the area you don't happen to go to college at hocking do you? Anyways fished the river today caught one and also my ichthyology class shocked a little brown some suckers and a lamprey up which was fun


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey man what's up and yea I go to hocking we shocked it as well couple weeks ago you go here ? As well ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

And muskie man I am from that are I just live down here now in nelsonville 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya I go to hocking too for wildlife we should definitely hook up and go fishing if I seen you I'd probably recognize you lol


----------



## BassMan94 (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha. I go to hocking too! For nr law enforce.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i believe there's quite a few of us from ogf at hocking im going to whites mill right now


----------



## blues61sg (Apr 28, 2013)

Clearcreek: I caught four brown trout on Thursday all between 9" - 11" and all released unharmed. I also caught several fat smallmouth bass and all released as well. It was great day of fishing. I love this creek. I wish it could be a viable brown trout stream because it is truly a gem for those of us living in southeast Ohio. The smallmouth fishing was the best I've ever experienced. I've not fished for smallmouth outside of southeast Ohio so I can't compare it to anywhere else. I was fishing with a light spinning rod with four pound test. I lost at least four smallmouth because the line broke. These fish are fighters and so much fun to catch. I think I just had a lucky day on the creek. However, it was the most memorable day of fishing for me in quite some time.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have not been on for a while but hit clear creek today for about 2 hours.

Wet Waded a mile or so of the creek,

Caught 4 Smallies. Two Dinks, 1 14 inch that looked like a football, and another healthy 16". Also caught 1 Brown out of fast moving water that was about 11".

Several Rock Bass were taken as well.

All fish caught on a pearl White grub with an 1/8 oz orange head.

The water is beautiful right now.

All In all great time fishing when I should have been working.


----------

